# Sony Develops World’s First Stacked CMOS Image Sensor Technology with 2-Layer Transistor Pixel



## Chaitanya (Dec 17, 2021)

Sony Develops World’s First*1 Stacked CMOS Image Sensor Technologywith 2-Layer Transistor Pixel｜News Releases｜Sony Semiconductor Solutions Group


Sony Semiconductor Solutions Group develops device business which includes Micro display, LSIs, and Semiconductor Laser, in focusing on Image Sensor.




www.sony-semicon.co.jp


----------



## canonmike (Dec 17, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> Sony Develops World’s First*1 Stacked CMOS Image Sensor Technologywith 2-Layer Transistor Pixel｜News Releases｜Sony Semiconductor Solutions Group
> 
> 
> Sony Semiconductor Solutions Group develops device business which includes Micro display, LSIs, and Semiconductor Laser, in focusing on Image Sensor.
> ...


Looking fwd to the practical effect of how it might improve real life photos, especially in low light, where noise is often a problem.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 17, 2021)

canonmike said:


> Looking fwd to the practical effect of how it might improve real life photos, especially in low light, where noise is often a problem.


It indeed would be interesting to see how Sony pursue these sensors and what their yield are going to be like.


----------

